# Plastic surgery



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Susan went to see a plastic surgeon. She explained to him that after having several children, things below had become a tad untidy. She wanted to go from the Yorkshire pudding look to the cornish pasty look.

The surgeon examined her and said he was confident he could do a good job with a nip here and a tuck there and everything would look like it did before she had any children.

She was overrjoyed and made an appointment for the operation.


A few days later she was just coming around from the anasthetic, her operation over and much to her suprise there were three red roses on top of her bed.

"Who sent me these?" asked Susan to the ward sister - "There're lovely".

"Well," said Matron, it was actually three people that sent you one rose each. The first was from our surgeon who thought you was a model patient and he is extremely pleased with the way the operation went. The second rose is from your husband who has already had a quck peep while you were asleep and he is absolutely thrilled with the results. The third rose is from Brian in the Burns Unit to thank you for his new ears."


----------

